# sitting position



## mcintireh (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a case where the patient's positioning was "breach chair" position for manipulation under general anesthesia, arthroscopy, debredement of labral tear and rotator cuff tear with insertion of pain pump cath.  The ASA code 01630 doesn't quite describe that whole thing.  Is there a code that would describe the sitting position?  There is one for the head (00218) but I don't see one for the shoulder.  Your help is appreciated.

Holly M.


----------



## missyah20 (Nov 27, 2007)

There is not an anesthesia code that describes the sitting position for the shoulder.  I would use the 01630 code.


----------



## mcintireh (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks.  Holly M.


----------

